# Free UML Editor für Eclipse? Empfehlung?



## Arkas (4. Jun 2009)

Hallo,

suche ein UML-Editor für Eclipse (als plugin)!!

Hat mir da jemand eine Empfehlung?


Gruß Martin


----------



## frapo (4. Jun 2009)

Soyatec - Open Solution Company: XAML for Java, UML for Eclipse and BPMN designer wäre eine Möglichkeit. Da gibt es eine freie Version.


----------



## Wildcard (4. Jun 2009)

Da wären auch noch  Topcased und UML2 Tools zu nennen.


----------

